# Error start installation CD



## InventoRs (Apr 9, 2010)

Help please, I have an error starting the installation from the CD.
Motherboard P4P800-VM


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2010)

Corrupt CD image? Did you check the hash before burning?

It could also be faulty memory.


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 9, 2010)

I get the same message of I boot from dvd or HD, if I disable the acpi. mine was fatal trap 9. it is a biostar MB + amd quadcore.  if I boot normally, it works fine...my laptop panics with acpi on...


----------



## InventoRs (Apr 10, 2010)

I have sorry, problem solution, change hdd drive to hitachi.


----------



## silicium (Jul 12, 2010)

Similar problem with P4P800-Deluxe MB and latest non-beta BIOS.
FreeBSD 7.3 to 8.1 install CDs either hang if ACPI is enabled or crash if ACPI disabled (key '2' of boot menu).
Tried several bios settings with or without ACPI. Freezes with OpenBSD 4.7 install CD after 'acpi0' line.
Any hints to fix ACPI ?


----------



## silicium (Jul 13, 2010)

I found the right BIOS settings to boot BSD & Linux CDs:
Advanced/USB Configuration/Legacy USB Support = Disabled
(NOT Auto)


----------

